

Stypi (YC S11) has been acquired by Salesforce - ebabchick
http://blog.stypi.com/2012/05/stypi-joins-salesforce-com/

======
espadagroup
Haha I love how the post before this acquisition post was "First Blog Post"
from December:

<http://blog.stypi.com/>

------
dtran
Congrats Jason and Byron. Glad that the product will live on - Stypi is great
for asking short coding questions during Skype/telephone interviews. Everyone
I've interviewed using Stypi has said something positive about it.

------
tarr11
Not sure what this product offers over the (awesome) work done by ShareJS and
ACE already. Looks like stypi is using both those products for it's core
functionality

<http://sharejs.org/>

------
bizodo
Do you mind if I ask how many users you has when acquired? How did you first
come across sales force radar?

------
aberman
Congrats Jason and Byron. You guys deserve it. Salesforce is lucky to have
you.

------
hn_anon_groups
Congrats to all the founders!

First Etherpad and now Stypi, looks like this area is ripe for further
disruption.

------
rdl
Wow, that was fast. (9 months?). Congratulations.

------
ricardobeat
And there goes OT collaborative editing back into the ether again...

------
olalonde
This is clearly a talent acquisition.

~~~
kingsidharth
Sort of saddens me,these guys came to pick-up where Etherpad guys left and
change the online writing. And after first release there was no major update.

------
igorsyl
How is Stypi different from Etherpad?

~~~
volaski
Etherpad got acquired by Google, Stypi got acquired by Salesforce.

~~~
Jonanin
but how are the actual products different?...

~~~
Danieru
Need they be? Etherpad was good enough to get bought, clearly a product just
like Etherpad would be of some value.

Looks like Salesforce thought so.

~~~
igorsyl
I believe Etherpad was open sourced. I suspect there are other reasons why
Salesforce went ahead with the buyout. Perhaps licensing?

~~~
chrisdroukas
Talent acquisition?

~~~
tbundy
Yep, got to be (congrats guys). Etherpad/ShareJS code is great, but limited
without the brains to fully exploit the capabilities.

------
mvanveen
Great. Now I'll never get my collaborative vim plugin :-(

------
randall
Congrats guys! Seriously awesome to see you acquired.

